# Looing for a RCS throttle with TX and RX



## timmyd (Dec 27, 2007)

Looing for a RCS throttle with TX and RX. Does anyone have one of these to sell?
Thanks
Tim


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

Have a new in box g scale graphics TX Rx 4 sale
Org package


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Did you contact TOC?


----------



## timmyd (Dec 27, 2007)

I did chat with TOC. He doesn't have one.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Can't you get one from Tony? He is still in business and needs to be encouraged! www.rcs-rc.com


----------



## timmyd (Dec 27, 2007)

Pete Thornton said:


> Can't you get one from Tony? He is still in business and needs to be encouraged! www.rcs-rc.com


hmmmmmmm... I could have sworn TOC said they were not in business any longer.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The guy who bought the name in the USA is out of business.... Tony is still in business, but I don't think he makes the model you want.

Greg


----------



## timmyd (Dec 27, 2007)

Greg Elmassian said:


> The guy who bought the name in the USA is out of business.... Tony is still in business, but I don't think he makes the model you want.
> 
> Greg


Not sure what you mean by the 'model I want'. I didn't express any model. However, with that said what I want is to convert my LGB loco to battery power remote controlled.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I am friends with TOC, I know about your Heisler with RCS. TOC and I assumed you wanted the same remote, otherwise you probably would have picked something more modern and already have the electronics.

Since you are asking for one, clearly you don't have one, and the manufacturer has not supplied one, thus it must be an old model, i.e. not off the shelf.

This is not rocket science to figure out. 

Good luck on finding the set, I will keep my eyes open too.

Greg


----------



## timmyd (Dec 27, 2007)

Greg Elmassian said:


> I am friends with TOC, I know about your Heisler with RCS. TOC and I assumed you wanted the same remote, otherwise you probably would have picked something more modern and already have the electronics.
> 
> Since you are asking for one, clearly you don't have one, and the manufacturer has not supplied one, thus it must be an old model, i.e. not off the shelf.
> 
> ...


I am not set on the same RCS model or even RCS for that matter. The RCS I have with my Climax is from TOC. I purchased the Climax with it already installed from him many years ago. I asked him the other day if he could install one in my LGB Christmas loco and he said he didn't have any laying around and that RCS was out of business. Said that if I could find an RCS RX and TX it would be the easiest to install and he could do it. That's why I am asking. I personally have absolutely no knowledge or skill in installing these things 

So, I am open to anything just so I can convert the loco to remote and battery power.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

RCS USA is defunct. RCS the original is still going strong, although Tony went thru a cancer scare, but says he is recovered and shipping product. The website works and the exchange rate is favorable. Rcs-rc.com.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

In case you are open to other systems, I have the Fosworks system on a couple of my battery powered locos.
It was 'plug and play' and has worked well for years.








Fosworks
 

Garden Railway Radio Control and Sound Radio DCC for Gauge 0 to Gauge 3 Analogue DC and live steam systems too




fosworks.co.uk




I don't believe that they have anyone selling it in the US.
Merry Christmas,
David Leech


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The key is coming up with a system that TOC (Dave Goodson) will install for Tim. There were 2 distributors/dealers/installers for the Australian RCS in the USA, Dave, and Don Sweet on the east coast, who now is a RailPro aficionado.

I'd ask TOC if you order one of the current RCS systems will he install it. He hates knobs.

Greg


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

David Leech said:


> don't believe that they have anyone selling it in the US.


Mr. Fosworks told me the system is not FCC approved so it is not available in the US.



timmyd said:


> didn't have any laying around


I found my old RCS TX/RX which Dave is probably familiar with. It's the old Elite type with buttons. Let me know if you can use it.


----------



## timmyd (Dec 27, 2007)

Hi Pete,

Yes, I am interested. Is it just the throttle or everything? Can you please post pictures?

Thanks


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

https://www.rcs-rc.com/pages/dual-use-txs-&-rxs


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The old ones do not have knobs and they are not on Tony's site any more


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

The older versuon is FM
Glitchy if metal rubs on metal


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

You know, it is such a good thing I don't frequent this site any longer. Comments like that, if too many, would spike my B/P.
FM glitches? With metal-on-metal?
I've been running 27MC RCS/AU for close to 30 years. Had a tad bit of experience with all sorts of radiowave technology prior. 
AM, yes, which is why the 27MC was FM. Doesn't glitch. 
Don't spew unless you're REAL sure. 
Sounds like the morons who tried to claim the H-Bridge wouldn't work in Phoenix. Sent it back...unopened.
Used THAT kit to do a BotchShay, sent it to Duncan, ran just fine...outside, even.
T
O
C


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Pic of the stuff I have.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Timmy you want the "system" on the bottom. The 2 boards at the top are other early receivers, not needed (or wanted)

the box on the left is the remote/throttle.

board on bottom right is the ESC, the part that drives the motors.

the little board above is an interface for a Sierra sound card (the sound card is not there), and the other board with the blue box is the receiver.

So if you get those 4 components, all you need is a sierra sound card and a battery of course.

Greg


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg Elmassian said:


> The 2 boards at the top are other early receivers, not needed (or wanted)


I was told they still worked when I bought the kit.  But I don't want them anyway.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, very early receivers that may work, but where is the transmitter? The receiver mentioned has the special ELSMA decoding hardware, those 2 receivers do not, so I am pretty darn sure they are not compatible.

I did speak with TOC on these devices, no one here in the USA knows more about these than him.

Greg


----------



## timmyd (Dec 27, 2007)

How much do you want for it Pete?


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

timmyd said:


> How much do you want for it Pete?


Timmy, send me a PM ("Start a Conversation") and we'll talk. . .


----------

